# Uber is recruiting drivers. Some existing drivers are upset.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

CNN : Uber is recruiting drivers. Some existing drivers are upset.
http://rss.cnn.com/~r/rss/cnn_tech/~3/JE4L_6Vt0RQ/index.html
I love this part.

"On the one hand, the companies want to emphasize the flexibility drivers have -- that's their number one talking point," James Parrott, an economist at the New School who has studied Uber driver wages in New York City and Seattle, told CNN Business. "Drivers are reflecting that flexibility back to the company -- and the company is saying, 'Wait a minute, we don't want you to be that flexible, we want you to come back to work. What's it going to take?' They don't have any leverage over the drivers in this situation."


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

what will it take? 2 shots plus 2 weeks. :thumbup:

It's not just Uber. HopSkipDrive is also desperate for drivers. Offering guaranteed earnings for the FIRST time; 10 rides $400, which is very nice since the ave ride is just over $16.

Plus regular rides pay more and more as drivers don't select them. There was one for a $100 for 30 minute job. 

For Uber they just need to keep that 3 rides (in a week) for a $100 bonus.....just a few more weeks so I can grab it. Pretty please? 

Tuesday is 2nd shot; I'm coming. :thumbup::roflmao:


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

The more drivers U/L have stumbling over each other the better it is for them. Spanish, Russian, Chinese, Vietnamese or any other primary foreign language is just where they want the market to be. 

Welcome to the future!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> CNN : Uber is recruiting drivers. Some existing drivers are upset.
> http://rss.cnn.com/~r/rss/cnn_techp/~3/JE4L_6Vt0RQ/index.html
> I love this part.
> 
> ...


Money ..
money Talks

B.S. WALKS
.so will the customers..

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE WALKING " !


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

You can’t drive people for three bucks or 4. 54 from Lake Buena Vista to the west side of Irlo Bronson hwy which is 14 miles for anything less than 17 dollars or your not making money


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

I like their "_if_" statement there. Very optimistic.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

SHalester said:


> 10 rides $400, which is very nice since the ave ride is just over $16.


Been averaging $20-25 a ride all week doing Uber X.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

the 10 rides for $400 was HopSkipDrive where the ave fee is $16 for approx 15 minute ride. So for them, who never have given guarantees, this was quite amazing. They are desperate too.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm fully vaccinated and sitting in the middle of a $16 charlotte-style surge and can't do anything as Uber can't or won't complete my background check. So perhaps if Uber got their act together they'd find they have all the drivers they need right now waiting for them.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Old habits are hard to break, even for companies it would seem. Aside from the one time payment to long time drivers before the IPO, they've never shown any loyalty to experienced drivers. The guys and gals who helped establish the business risking tickets and harassment were rewarded with huge rate cuts. Old drivers (the 4% who last longer than a year) figure out how to turn a modest profit under the restrictive system and are more of a burden than an asset really. The entire model relies on green drivers who don't understand things like operating cost per mile, insurance deductibles and terminology, don't realize they do not have to accept every single request. Plenty of people have said it on here for years: this model cannot last and run efficiently on part timers who only drive when they feel like it.

The problem is now there is much, much more competition for workers coming out of the pandemic and in plenty of other industries. Some will even pay to train you and end up paying better and offering more job security than rideshare. Yes, the flexibility is wonderful but really just how flexible is it when you must drive full time and things like surge and promos dry up and all that is left is the $2-3 minimum fares?


----------



## BakoBrint (May 2, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I'm fully vaccinated and sitting in the middle of a $16 charlotte-style surge and can't do anything as Uber can't or won't complete my background check. So perhaps if Uber got their act together they'd find they have all the drivers they need right now waiting for them.


That happened to me recently, it took six weeks to work it out. It boiled down to giving consent via the app (which I did initially, but they somehow lost it?). One day, out of the blue, another request for consent just magically appeared, I gave it (again), and a week later, I was up and running again. Because of that B/S fiasco, I added the Lyft option. I called/e-mailed 15 different times to no avail, and never once talked to anyone who knew the difference between their a**, and a hole in the ground. Good Luck, you’ll probably need it!


----------

